
Ask HN: What languages and technologies/tools are you using right now? - brutuscat
Hi guys,
I&#x27;m writing you because I would really like to know what languages, libraries and technologies&#x2F;tools are being used now days.<p>Why you say? Well, you see, I&#x27;m curious. I dont really like those &quot;graph&quot; showing which languages are popular, I want it directly from you!<p>Thanks ;)<p>PD: would be nice for comparison with my past question 4 years ago)
======
brutuscat
\- PHP 5.6.x

* Composer [https://getcomposer.org/](https://getcomposer.org/) * Zend :( * Codeception testing framework [http://codeception.com/](http://codeception.com/)

\- AngularJs 1.4.x

* composer asset plugin (to avoid bower) [https://github.com/fxpio/composer-asset-plugin](https://github.com/fxpio/composer-asset-plugin) * Shrinkpack [https://github.com/JamieMason/shrinkpack](https://github.com/JamieMason/shrinkpack) (to avoid npm issues) * AngularUI [https://github.com/angular-ui](https://github.com/angular-ui) (Router, Bootstrap) * Bootstrap 2 & 3 * Ckeditor 4.4 * Lodash [https://lodash.com](https://lodash.com) * Moment.js [http://momentjs.com/](http://momentjs.com/) * Numeral.js [http://numeraljs.com/](http://numeraljs.com/)

\- Swagger [http://swagger.io/](http://swagger.io/) \- Git LFS
[https://github.com/github/git-lfs](https://github.com/github/git-lfs) \-
Algolia \- Gulp :( \- Ruby 2.3 * Rake
[https://ruby.github.io/rake/](https://ruby.github.io/rake/) * Guard
[https://github.com/guard/guard](https://github.com/guard/guard) * Data
Anonymization [https://sunitparekh.github.io/data-
anonymization/](https://sunitparekh.github.io/data-anonymization/)

\- MySQL 5.7 (AWS RDS) \- Chef 11 \- AWS Opsworks \- AWS CloudWatch (Logs,
Metrics and Alarms) \- Ubuntu 14.04

Look forward to : \- Upgrade to PHP 7.1 \- Upgrade to Chef 12 \- Upgrade to
Ubuntu 16.04

------
akamaozu
\- WordPress

\- Node.js

\- MySQL

\- Redis

\- RabbitMQ

\- React.js

\- npm

\- Browserify

Two really important pieces in my toolkit I made (and probably am the only
person using them) are:

\- cjs-noticeboard

A javascript pubsub implementation I use client and server-side.

[https://github.com/Akamaozu/cjs-noticeboard](https://github.com/Akamaozu/cjs-
noticeboard)

\- cjs-task

Take a task and easily chop it up into smaller distinct steps.

[https://github.com/Akamaozu/cjs-task](https://github.com/Akamaozu/cjs-task)

Been pretty bad at properly explaining why I use these tools i made myself.
I'll put in more effort into doing that soon.

------
brudgers
Question from four years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4886390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4886390)

------
csixty4
\- PHP 7 + WordPress + memcached + sometimes React + sometimes ElasticSearch.
Once in a while Gearman for big tasks.

\- node.js. One project testing out AWS Lambda.

\- One project trying out React Native.

\- AWS, Azure, WP Engine, Cloudflare, Ansible, and a bunch of other hosts and
technologies I haven't had enough coffee to remember.

Sound interesting? We're always interested in talking to engineers:
[https://10up.com](https://10up.com)

------
johncoltrane
\- I use Browserify(1) because it allows me to use CommonJS(2) modules and
bundle my JavaScript painlessly.

\- Beyond the pretty standard debowerify(3) and hintify(4) transforms I use
babelify(5) to help me sprinkle fancy ES6 features here and there.

\- Node-based watchers and the npm client itself are all broken in many ways
and very bad Unix citizens so I've stopped using npm for anything beyond
actual package management and I will almost certainly replace the npm client
with Yarn(6) very soon. The venerable make(7) or the much much younger but
very dependable modd(8) are infinitely better than all that Node-based crap on
_every_ front.

\- I use tape(9) for tests (works like node-tap(10) with a little fewer
dependencies) but I _love_ the look of ospec(11) even if it's not
TAP(12)-compliant.

\- Some JS libraries I've used recently: route-parser(13), pikaday(14),
vidage(15), etc.

\- I don't use any Sass/SCSS-specific tool or library.

\- I use Vim(16) for editing text and either git itself (with with(17) when I
remember I have it) or tig(18) for versioning source code.

[1] [http://browserify.org/](http://browserify.org/) [2]
[http://wiki.commonjs.org/wiki/CommonJS](http://wiki.commonjs.org/wiki/CommonJS)
[3]
[https://github.com/eugeneware/debowerify](https://github.com/eugeneware/debowerify)
[4] [https://github.com/ansis/hintify](https://github.com/ansis/hintify) [5]
[https://github.com/babel/babelify](https://github.com/babel/babelify) [6]
[https://yarnpkg.com/](https://yarnpkg.com/) [7]
[https://www.gnu.org/software/make/](https://www.gnu.org/software/make/) [8]
[https://github.com/cortesi/modd](https://github.com/cortesi/modd) [9]
[https://github.com/substack/tape](https://github.com/substack/tape) [10]
[https://github.com/tapjs/node-tap](https://github.com/tapjs/node-tap) [11]
[https://github.com/lhorie/mithril.js/tree/rewrite/ospec](https://github.com/lhorie/mithril.js/tree/rewrite/ospec)
[12] [https://testanything.org/](https://testanything.org/) [13]
[https://github.com/rcs/route-parser](https://github.com/rcs/route-parser)
[14]
[https://github.com/dbushell/Pikaday](https://github.com/dbushell/Pikaday)
[15] [https://github.com/dvLden/Vidage](https://github.com/dvLden/Vidage) [16]
[http://www.vim.org/](http://www.vim.org/) [17]
[https://github.com/mchav/with](https://github.com/mchav/with) [18]
[https://jonas.github.io/tig/](https://jonas.github.io/tig/)

